# Baby Got Back



## M.J.H. (Jul 25, 2006)

Please delete.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 25, 2006)

What happened to SF's routine?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 25, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> What happened to SF's routine?


What do you think? Did you think this wasn't going to happen?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 25, 2006)

Dude, no offense but what is the point of having a journal if you can't even stick to one program? I'm going to be harsh here but you will never get anywhere if you constantly change your program and your diet is absolute crap. You have a lot of potential to get even stronger and more ripped if you read up and study how to do things right.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah, no sweat off my back. I'm always lurking around forums for someone asking questions.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 25, 2006)

MJH said:
			
		

> Oh, and here are some videos of a some different lifts I've taken:
> 
> Click here to watch MJH-sumo-pull-605-x-1
> 
> ...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2006)

Mikey goes thru training programs.... and girlfriends, like most people go thru ketchup   

So what?  (it used to annoy me too)  But he is stronger, and potentially will become even stronger, then most of us can even dream about.  He will find himself....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Mikey goes thru training programs.... and girlfriends, like most people go thru ketchup


----------

